# Round Bale Ground Blind



## thunderchicken from La (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

very nice ,


----------



## UKFAN4LIFE (Mar 2, 2010)

*wow*

thats awesome great job


----------



## C-Dubya (Dec 5, 2007)

Pretty darn slick. Nice job.


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

excellent job!! should have plenty of success with that one


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

that's an awesome blind!! Definately should have some success this coming season!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Very nice job ..Just watch out for the tractor with the pointy fork on it :mg:


----------



## burnout454 (Jun 9, 2010)

*cool*

that is slicker than [email protected]@t


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice Work!! I would like to have seen pictures during the process of building it.


----------



## DoeSlayer75 (Feb 14, 2006)

Great Job. I have been wanting to make a couple of those myself.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

goathollow said:


> Nice Work!! I would like to have seen pictures during the process of building it.


My son took some with his cell phone while we were making it ... I'll see if he can get them off and I'll post them.


----------



## goose4bld (Feb 28, 2006)

Great build thats awesome. Bet it will last you many seasons.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

what did this cost you to build? there are always bales near my stands. the deer wouldnt pay much attention to a new one


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

that is sweet man! I have thought if using cattle panels before but have never thought of anything that good!!


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

that thing is amazing. you could even camp out the night before the hunt if you wanted to. Great job


----------



## 5shot (Jan 27, 2008)

i like that. i would love to have on of those. would like to see some more pictures on how you did it


----------



## noonesbusiness (Dec 31, 2008)

You did a great job


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

very nice, that would def work back home on my uncles farm. How heavy is it? I didnt see it in your post or I overlooked it.


----------



## mattbrewer320 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sweet! Great blind....it's cool to see one that doesn't stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Really blends in wonderfully with the surroundings! Seems that inside temps will be about +20*, so you're gonna be fine after the outside temps start to get down near freezing. May be kinda warm during the early season...any provisions for a/c?


----------



## LuckyBlueEyes (Jul 10, 2010)

That thing is super awesome! I am impressed indeed!Should be a great harvesting year for you!


----------



## Parkerboy101 (Jun 12, 2007)

man thats awesome! I might have to make me one in these next few weeks!


----------



## Misfire (Jun 12, 2004)

That's awesome! 

.


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

That's Awesome I'd love to make one of those, If you can post photos as it was built that would be great


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice build!


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

daltongang said:


> what did this cost you to build? there are always bales near my stands. the deer wouldnt pay much attention to a new one


actually not much ... under $50. But to be fair I had a lot of the stuff at the house. T
Much of the money was spent on the 2 cattle panels which were on a stack of "too bent to sell as new" which I got for 30% off making them like $16 each.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

beersndeer said:


> very nice, that would def work back home on my uncles farm. How heavy is it? I didnt see it in your post or I overlooked it.


This is just a guess ... but I'll say 150 mainly because of the 2x4 floor with the wafer board on it.


----------



## rwk (Mar 25, 2006)

kickercoach1285 said:


> This is just a guess ... but I'll say 150 mainly because of the 2x4 floor with the wafer board on it.


Any pics, while building it.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

We have internet again!!! I got the pics off of my sons phone and these are some of the build pics.





























I won't overlap the panels on the next one I'll just tack weld them together and cut off the excess since the windows don't line up very good. The overlap made two different diameters of the panels. You can see in these pics how the horizontal rods aren't even


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Very nice indeed! :thumbs_up


----------



## Edwards265 (Jul 21, 2010)

thats a good lookin blind!


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

Edwards265 said:


> thats a good lookin blind!


Thanks I plan going out and doing some filming out of it this weekend


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

Went out and tried it out and the deer paid no attention to the blind setting in the middle of the field with the rest of hay bales


----------



## bcr810 (May 25, 2009)

Great job. Now you got me motivated. I went and picked up all the supplies to make 2 12 footers. These will be for waterfall hunting a couple cattle ponds. Both will have the top 18" roll completely off the back for 360 degree shooting. Starting tomorrow. I will post pics of progress.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

Sweet... best one I've seen by far. I'm talking out of all (including store bought or otherwise) I have ever seen.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Very Nice!!! The old classic Trebark looks great on it. You took blinds to a whole new level.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wal-Mart used to sell a portable A/C unit that you put ice into, That may help if you can find one!! LOL


----------



## bljc30 (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks great. you can fit the whole family in that thing!


----------



## Prarie Talon (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow........great post and idea.


----------



## kickercoach1285 (Apr 28, 2009)

bcr810 said:


> Great job. Now you got me motivated. I went and picked up all the supplies to make 2 12 footers. These will be for waterfall hunting a couple cattle ponds. Both will have the top 18" roll completely off the back for 360 degree shooting. Starting tomorrow. I will post pics of progress.


That's a great idea... I don't waterfowl hunt so I never thought about making one for that. They have at Walmart, (and other stores also) some wedding vale material in different colors like tan. I found this stuff after the build. If I make another one I plan on getting that stuff for my netting and using a brown "Sharpie" and making a hay pattern that should blend a little better over the windows. Just an FYI.


----------



## jkkfam89 (Oct 8, 2005)

That is awesome, great job


----------



## Scoot (Feb 14, 2006)

*guage wire*

Hi Kickercoach,

Excellent job and thanks for sharing with us. You've inspired me to try do something similar.

Do you know what guage wire you used for the framework? I went to get some today and at the place I looked here in Fargo, the only two reasonable options were 10 guage and 12.5 guage. The 12.5 guage looks too flimsy and the guy I talked to told me I wouldn't be able to bend the 1 guage to shape- he claimed it was too stiff and inflexible. Any comment on that from Kickercoach or anyone else?

Also, I'm thinking about trying to do it without using any wood. I'd like to bend the wire to shape and use more of the same wire for the endcaps too. Any reason why that wouldn't work?


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

It looks like he used the wire cattle panels for the majority of the frame work. You should be able to find them at pretty much any farm supply store.


----------



## mi11z (Sep 24, 2007)

Killer....


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

That is to sweet, I think I might have to build one next year.


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*ttt*

can't wait to see the success photo's, please post them here. this blind is nice...


----------



## tdoor4570 (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks like the only thing that is missing is the outhouse!


----------



## bang250 (Jan 10, 2005)

Scoot said:


> Hi Kickercoach,
> 
> Excellent job and thanks for sharing with us. You've inspired me to try do something similar.
> 
> ...


They are Cattle panels.


----------



## jrttg (Nov 26, 2009)

Best blind i've seen would work great in my neck of the woods.


----------



## HoosierArcher88 (Jan 10, 2013)

Resurrecting this one, great build! Gonna give one of these a shot here soon!


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

Why put a wood floor (noise every time you move) ? Why not save the weight and the height (for your upper limb) and just use a frame with the ground as the floor?


----------

